# Middle of Lidl cycling bits March 8th onwards



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2020)

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/c/cycling-accessories/c1386/w2
There are some crackers in there. The saddle looks good, as do the bags / panniers.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2020)

oooh.. need a new bike stand


----------



## Jody (28 Feb 2020)

I'm liking the bags given what they cost.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> oooh.. need a new bike stand


I got one of those last year
Very good for the price




Jody said:


> I'm liking the bags given what they cost.


Having donated my pannier-bags to SWMBO, I might buy a pair if I see them


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Feb 2020)

The panniers are only suitable for light loads and infrequent use, the wife has them on her bike and the clips are going after minimal usage.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2020)

I’ve got one of the saddles on one of my bikes already, from a few years ago, I know how good it is.


----------



## Smudge (28 Feb 2020)

The saddles are very good, i used one for years on my old ebike. I also have one on my folder.
The trekking one suited me best, which is the middle sized out of the 3 they do.

I've also bought the track pump in the past, but it was crap and packed up in less than a year. Got refunded and bought a decent one.


----------



## gavroche (28 Feb 2020)

Hexagone key, saddle and frame bag for me.


----------



## Sharky (28 Feb 2020)

Just in time for the Rides of March


----------



## Sterlo (28 Feb 2020)

+1 from me on the saddle, bought an almost identical looking one from Amazon, lost it when I had my bike stolen and was that impressed, went and bought another one for the replacement bike. Paid twice that much as well.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Feb 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> The panniers are only suitable for light loads and infrequent use, the wife has them on her bike and the clips are going after minimal usage.


and that velcro anti-swing fastening looks like a right faff.


----------



## helston90 (28 Feb 2020)

off.road.cc suggests there will be more bag varieties than the Lidl website actually alludes to. 

https://off.road.cc/content/news/li...s-for-mountain-and-gravel-bikes-in-march-5317


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

Does anyone have experience of the work stand ? What's the quality like . I suppose for that money it's worth a gamble


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2020)

the workstands are excellent , and especially at the price


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Mar 2020)

Workstands are great for the price. I’ve had one sitting outside permanently for the last 3 years.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2020)

helston90 said:


> off.road.cc suggests there will be more bag varieties than the Lidl website actually alludes to.
> 
> https://off.road.cc/content/news/li...s-for-mountain-and-gravel-bikes-in-march-5317


Those are all on the website https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/cycling-accessories/crivit-bike-bag-assortment/p30164 (you have to click through)


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Mar 2020)

The handlebar bag looks like it could actually make a more useful saddlebag if you are using a 3-speed with a sprung saddle designed for fitting a bag to. A bit cheaper than a Carradice! The USB-rechargeable LED lighting set is excellent for the money too, I have these already. I'll be keeping a close eye on Lidl branches for this stuff to appear. Might even push the boat out for a workstand to save having to keep flipping bikes upside down to work on the rotating bits. Nearly got one before but was doubtful if the quality was good enough. Seems like they are OK from other posters comments.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2020)

I need nothing 

Well I do need Uber Race Matrix pads, but they aren't on sale yet, and not in Lidl.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2020)

Will get a saddle, maybe, and a track pump definitely. Gave my previous Lidl one to my younger son along with Claud Butler Urraco mtb, whereupon my pump promptly died...
Will check out the star tool set also.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2020)

Anyone any experience of the rucksack,


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone any experience of the rucksack,


I think they are new.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I think they are new.


I hope so, wouldn't want them to be selling 2nd hand stuff


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone any experience of the rucksack,



I got a similar one from Lidl last year. Seems decent enough, although I don't use it all the time. I've probably used it more when on foot than on a bike, TBH. I've also got a mini one from Lidl, that was only £2.49, which is useful if you don't need to carry much, as your back doesn't get so sweaty with the smaller version when riding. All Lidl gear is good for what they charge. I've got a set of the panniers too, which are occasionally used to get shopping in. Not proper tourist quality but perfectly adequate for what I need them for.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2020)

Cycle Heaven in York had a lightweight shopping bag with pannier rack fixings on the side.

Something like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Pan...170999?hash=item3b2a534637:g:7P4AAOSwQG9dojQo


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Mar 2020)

Those look identical to one of the three types Lidl were selling last year for £10 a set.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2020)

The Cycle Heaven ones were more basic, almost like a supermarket bag for life with pannier hooks glued to it.

I can't recall the price.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Mar 2020)

Im very late to the party but im interested if anyones had a look at them yet

Four to choose from:


----------



## Jody (6 Mar 2020)

Planet X have a "Lidl" cheeky promotion going also.

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/lidl-bikepacking-bags/


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Mar 2020)

You must be late, you missed all the other threads about them


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Mar 2020)

Got one of the handlebar bags. It comes in two parts, a "sleeve" for carrying it on the bike, and the inner bag which is like a small kit-bag. It attaches to the sleeve by Velcro. You can mount it horizontally if you need all the capacity, but if not carrying much, you can fold up the kit bag and mount it vertically so it doesn't stick out either side. 
If you have a traditional sprung saddle like a Brooks, the fixings will attach from the loops or saddle springs, so it will double up as a saddlebag. Very useful for what they cost.


----------



## Oxford Dave (9 Mar 2020)

I just bought a set of the panniers and a saddle from our local Lidl (Witney), under £18 for the lot. Even if the panniers don't last (I'm only anticipating occasional, light uses for them) they have a three year warranty, so for under ten quid I can hardly lose.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hexa*gone* key


I have tools like that - can never find them (until after buying another)


----------



## C R (9 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Got one of the handlebar bags. It comes in two parts, a "sleeve" for carrying it on the bike, and the inner bag which is like a small kit-bag. It attaches to the sleeve by Velcro. You can mount it horizontally if you need all the capacity, but if not carrying much, you can fold up the kit bag and mount it vertically so it doesn't stick out either side.
> If you have a traditional sprung saddle like a Brooks, the fixings will attach from the loops or saddle springs, so it will double up as a saddlebag. Very useful for what they cost.


The saddle bag looks good quality, but quite big even when fully folded. I am pondering whether I should get one or not.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Mar 2020)

Been to Lidl today and picked up a workstand . First impression is how can they sell it for that amount ? . Quality seems fine . Also picked up a set of hex keys and a frame bag . The straps on the frame bag are too long for my top tube an alteration is planned . The bag is intended for a through the night ride I got coming up just to carry arm warmers etc so for a tenner I can't really lose


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Mar 2020)

The saddlebag looks fine for the money, but is quite a bit bigger than those little ones that roadies carry their spare tubes and puncture kits in. The reason I bought the bar bag is it is more versatile - as it can be used front or back so long as you have something to hang it from on the saddle. It also looks more like how a saddlebag should look, whereas the bag sold as a saddlebag is a modern interpretation. Being a traditionalist I don't think the modern saddlebag suits vintage steel bikes very well, whereas the bar bag is at least passable in appearance.


----------



## tom73 (9 Mar 2020)

i'm not that impressed having had a look. They wont stand up to much active use I've a much better one which cost me not much more and the quality is like chalk and cheese. But like every thing else it's all down to personal preference.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Mar 2020)

tom73 said:


> i'm not that impressed having had a look. They wont stand up to much active use I've a much better one which cost me not much more and the quality is like chalk and cheese. But like every thing else it's all down to personal preference.



I popped out to my local lidl earlier yesterday afternoon and came to this same conclusion... The frame bag was made out of very very cheap plasticky material. Everything else seemed alright though but I was only interested in the frame bag so left empty handed.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Mar 2020)

I've had a mixed experience with cheapo luggage.

My Edinburgh Bicycles own brand panniers have proved durable, although far from waterproof.

My basic Halfords panniers are a more suitable size for regular use, but are falling apart after not many journeys.

I do occasionally carry a spare ebike battery in them which is a dense lump, but still only about 3kg so ought not to be too heavy.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2020)

Lots of bike stuff is undoubtedly overpriced for fashionistas but i do think cheap panniers are a false economy/more expensive in the long run. I wouldn't buy panniers from lidl. Spend the money on their vintage cider


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Lots of bike stuff is undoubtedly overpriced for fashionistas but i do think cheap panniers are a false economy/more expensive in the long run. I wouldn't buy panniers from lidl. Spend the money on their vintage cider


I've a Lidl double pannier from 10 years ago which gets used to carry shopping a few times a month and picnics a few times a year. Still OK. Single panniers tend to fail at the clips sooner.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Spend the money on their vintage cider



if its the one made by Westons for Lidl or Aldi - then i can highly recommend. I think its something like £2-3 a bottle. im no lightweight but one gets me pretty close to tipsy


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Mar 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> if its the one made by Westons for Lidl or Aldi - then i can highly recommend. I think its something like £2-3 a bottle. im no lightweight but one gets me pretty close to tipsy


Prefer the more upmarket 5 pounds organic red wine....a bottle and tipsy is a understatement.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> if its the one made by Westons for Lidl or Aldi - then i can highly recommend. I think its something like £2-3 a bottle. im no lightweight but one gets me pretty close to tipsy


Not that much!
Branded woodgate reserve. £1.15 for a 500ml bottle of 7.3 per cent. Last year they actually did a weekend half price offer on it  - six bottle limit, i meant to cycle round several local ones but for some odd reason didn't. Don't like any cider I have found in aldi.


----------



## RoubaixCube (10 Mar 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Prefer the more upmarket 5 pounds organic red wine....a bottle and tipsy is a understatement.



Im more of a whisky person but cider is nice in the summer.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Im more of a whisky person but cider is nice in the summer.


I suggest trying Aldi bourbon.


----------



## Smudge (10 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Not that much!
> Branded woodgate reserve. £1.15 for a 500ml bottle of 7.3 per cent. Last year they actually did a weekend half price offer on it  - six bottle limit, i meant to cycle round several local ones but for some odd reason didn't. Don't like any cider I have found in aldi.



Aldi used to do a great cider, Premium Vintage at 7.3 % in 750ml bottles, from Westons cider. It had a great old english cider taste.
Then a couple of years back they changed it to one made by a different supplier. The % has gone down to 6.8 and it doesn't taste anywhere near as good.


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Mar 2020)

I bought some new cycling shorts from Lidl yesterday. My old one's are a little thread bare and convinced they've shrunk ( I'm in denial about my weight 🙄) 
The new ones seem to be of good quality plenty of undercarriage padding. Well pleased for £7.99


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2020)

I think all my cycling shorts are Lidl or Aldi.

One pair has fallen apart, which is disappointing given the limited amount of wear they've had.

I now look out for ones with a blue pad, which I reckon is thicker and better then the grey pad.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Mar 2020)

I bought some Lidl 3/4 length tights a while ago - grey pad.
Not used much but the other week I used a pair under some lusso bib longs I have acquired which have no pad but just a reinforced double layer bottom. Seemed to work pretty well. Can see me using the combo a fair bit.


----------



## tribanjules (14 Mar 2020)

So cycling weekly has posh kit for £115. I got middle of Lidl kit for a tenner. Difference will be negligible in tools but pay for 2 services !


----------



## Sunny Portrush (14 Mar 2020)

After seeing this thread, I`m just back from my local Lidl as I could do with some new shorts.

They do feel comfy enough but I`m a bit concerned about the padding. I`m going to put this as delicately as I can but when I put them on, the part on my anatomy that is shaped like the Mull of Kintyre has no padding at all, all my other shorts do. Also, rather worryingly, there`s a seam running up that vital area lol

Has anyone worn a pair of these shorts in anger and if so, any feedback?


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Aldi used to do a great cider, Premium Vintage at 7.3 % in 750ml bottles, from Westons cider. It had a great old english cider taste.
> Then a couple of years back they changed it to one made by a different supplier. The % has gone down to 6.8 and it doesn't taste anywhere near as good.



They really switched from Westons?? I'll need to pop around and have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Smudge (15 Mar 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> They really switched from Westons?? I'll need to pop around and have a look tomorrow.



Yep, the decent cider had a plain black label and the newer, less abv stuff, has a white label with apples on. It isn't as good at all.
In the last few days i've tried the 500ml bottle Woodgate Vintage Reserve in Lidl that Blue Hills mentioned. This is as good as the one Aldi used to do and i think it may even be the same one from Westons.


----------



## Venod (15 Mar 2020)

Sunny Portrush said:


> After seeing this thread, I`m just back from my local Lidl as I could do with some new shorts.
> 
> They do feel comfy enough but I`m a bit concerned about the padding. I`m going to put this as delicately as I can but when I put them on, the part on my anatomy that is shaped like the Mull of Kintyre has no padding at all, all my other shorts do. Also, rather worryingly, there`s a seam running up that vital area lol
> 
> Has anyone worn a pair of these shorts in anger and if so, any feedback?



You may have some shorts for people with anatomy similar to Coniston water, (using your landscape analogy) check the label.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (15 Mar 2020)

Venod said:


> You may have some shorts for people with anatomy similar to Coniston water, (using your landscape analogy) check the label.



I always thought Large meant "around the waist" lol

And for ego purposes, I`m swapping Coniston Water for Windermere


----------



## Venod (15 Mar 2020)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I always thought Large meant "around the waist" lol
> 
> And for ego purposes, I`m swapping Coniston Water for Windermere



I meant you may have some ladies shorts.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (15 Mar 2020)

Venod said:


> I meant you may have some ladies shorts.


I knew what you meant but they are defo blokes shorts lol


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2020)

Picked up the colour coded hex keys after my son has lost my Park ones.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Yep, the decent cider had a plain black label and the newer, less abv stuff, has a white label with apples on. It isn't as good at all.
> In the last few days i've tried the 500ml bottle Woodgate Vintage Reserve in Lidl that Blue Hills mentioned. This is as good as the one Aldi used to do and i think it may even be the same one from Westons.


happy to know I'm not the only one who rates it.
(in case some folk thought I'd drink anything  )


----------



## Smudge (15 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> happy to know I'm not the only one who rates it.
> (in case some folk thought I'd drink anything  )



Just picked up some more from Lidl today.
It was mental how empty the shelves were in there, none of the usual sliced bread and hardly any baked in store bread or rolls. Many canned goods stripped out as well. Its the first time i've seen evidence of this stupid panic buying people are doing.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Just picked up some more from Lidl today.
> It was mental how empty the shelves were in there, none of the usual sliced bread and hardly any baked in store bread or rolls. Many canned goods stripped out as well. Its the first time i've seen evidence of this stupid panic buying people are doing.


at least you got the cider (assume that's what you meant)
if so assume you have developed a subtle sidling pick-up motion to pick it up so that the crazed gannetts don't catch on and strip the shelves.

(haven't done any shopping for a while - will pop out tomorrow on the bike to get what I can)


----------



## Smudge (15 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> at least you got the cider (assume that's what you meant)
> if so assume you have developed a subtle sidling pick-up motion to pick it up so that the crazed gannetts don't catch on and strip the shelves.
> 
> (haven't done any shopping for a while - will pop out tomorrow on the bike to get what I can)



Yeah got 8 bottles and only a few left on the shelf. 
I also shop with my bike, so it really makes panic buying annoying when i only shop as i need.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (18 Mar 2020)

Sunny Portrush said:


> After seeing this thread, I`m just back from my local Lidl as I could do with some new shorts.
> 
> They do feel comfy enough but I`m a bit concerned about the padding. I`m going to put this as delicately as I can but when I put them on, the part on my anatomy that is shaped like the Mull of Kintyre has no padding at all, all my other shorts do. Also, rather worryingly, there`s a seam running up that vital area lol
> 
> Has anyone worn a pair of these shorts in anger and if so, any feedback?



Well, I wore one of these new pairs of shorts today and the expected happened, I got rubbed in an area that normally doesn`t get rubbed. So they have been washed and taken back with a full refund given.

I just think the padded area is too small and that a seam is in totally the wrong place. I have a fair bit of Aldi cycling gear and find it great so this isn`t a " you get what you pay for" complaint, I just think it`s a design fault


----------



## Solocle (13 Aug 2022)




----------



## MontyVeda (13 Aug 2022)

Still in the box, over two years later. Good buy that


----------



## C R (13 Aug 2022)

Short sleeve jerseys back in the aisles, must have been left overs as they were just 3.99, so got one.


----------

